# The Official LePou VST settings database



## ampoverload (Oct 20, 2011)

Didn't see any threads for this so i made one.

LePou plugins seem to be very popular here, and are very good.

My favorite is the LE456,

post settings, pics of settings, clips, vids, anything related to how you use your LePou plugin (amp sim or LeCab along with IR)

i've been messin around with the LE456, so i'll start it off







with LeCab loading, God's cabinet, SM57 inch cap presence 2
also a TSE 808 to tighten it up

LePou Plugins
Donate if you can to keep the free plugins coming from him


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh! This thread looks promising!

I've been using the LeXTAC a lot lately- mainly for grinding death metal tones (a la "Fed Through The Teeth Machine" by The Red Chord).














And for my cab IR's I use Nakedzen's G12K-100- blending the two mics for one sound.


----------



## ampoverload (Oct 20, 2011)

JPhoenix19 said:


> Oh! This thread looks promising!
> 
> I've been using the LeXTAC a lot lately- mainly for grinding death metal tones (a la "Fed Through The Teeth Machine" by The Red Chord). Once I get some settings I think are presentable I'll be sure to report back!



Thanks man, and yeah cant wait to see some settings.

ps, i love your sig about analog.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 20, 2011)

I will chuck the settings from my EP up when I get home!


----------



## Tree (Oct 21, 2011)

I'll add some for LeGion this weekend


----------



## crg123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Soo... what ever happened to this? Seems like it died quite quickly?


----------



## Crimsonghost (Nov 8, 2013)

crg123 said:


> Soo... what ever happened to this? Seems like it died quite quickly?



I for one would like to see some more added to this. I'll try and post something soon, just way too busy lately.


----------



## neoclassical85 (Nov 8, 2013)

Is that one the exact same sound as this one





Except this one looks better? haha


----------



## swedishfish (Nov 8, 2013)

neoclassical85 said:


> Is that one the exact same sound as this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, it's just the updated version.


----------



## neoclassical85 (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice, I wonder whats different in the update?


----------



## neoclassical85 (Nov 8, 2013)

Sorry, you mean the OPs is using the updated version or the one I posted is the update?


----------



## niffnoff (Nov 8, 2013)

The one you posted is updated, the OP is the old one.


----------



## Stijnson (Nov 8, 2013)

This thread is a great idea! But... I will post my settings another time, don't have acces to them now!


----------

